# RGW Wonder Woman



## dcoscina (Jun 2, 2017)

saw an advanced show of the film. Liked it more than I'd expected to. The first act is a little rough but the following two settled in nicely and there are more than a few really terrific moments. Gal Gadot was born to play this character. She's got a majesty and strength to her that is perfect for the title character. My only criticism was the proliferation of CGi use for the battle sequences. A little more practical FX and fight choreography editing would have kept things more grounded and less video-gamey because the dramatic material was very good.

Rupert Gregson Williams' score was very effective in the film. Yes, there are Plenty of action cues that feature emphasis on brass, string and percussion writing but the score also has many quieter moments that helped imbue the film with the dramatic weight it needed to be effective. The music mix in the film was also very well done with the score being as much of a character as anyone else in the story. I noticed that RGW was only one of two people credited with orchestration in the end credits. I'm assuming he had a good amount of time to work on this film as opposed to the ubiquitous 4 week schedule that so many blockbusters seem to afford their composers.

All in all a very nicely done movie and one that has more substantial meat on its bones than the last few DC offerings- at least from a dramatic narrative POv


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 2, 2017)

Really looking forward to seeing this. And to hearing it. There are 4 "additional music" credits in IMDB and two "orchestrator" credits in addition to RGW. Probably quite a few hands on a movie like this.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Really looking forward to seeing this. And to hearing it. There are 4 "additional music" credits in IMDB and two "orchestrator" credits in addition to RGW. Probably quite a few hands on a movie like this.


It wouldn't surprise me for a picture of this size. Music is very consistent throughout and kudos to RGW and everyone on his team for delivering a very effective score. The friend I was with LOVED HZ/JXL Wonder Woman theme. I think I have associations with the disappointing BVS film that it's hard to completely love it but I will say it's very exotic and I totally dig the 7/8 time sig. 2-2-3 beat division gives it that driving, battle styled sound. When RGW uses it in the low string ostinatos, I really think it's effective. And I will give HZ total props for doing something different by using electric guitar. Some might feel its out of the time setting of the film but Diana is a god and is timeless so I think the sonic palette for her character does fine with the guitar. Some nice subtle variations of it are sprinkled throughout the movie which I admire. Weaving it here and there with glimpses of what the character will be is brilliant, much the way Williams built up to Superman's theme during the helicopter rescue in the 1978 original. There are many comparisons between WW and Superman, the Movie and it's nice to see someone following the drawn out narrative for a change. 

Wonder Woman has a chance to breath, and there are quite a few moments with stellar dialogue.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the electric guitar is really Tina Guo on Electric Cello. She shreds that theme in BvS and she is listed in the WW credits so I would be surprised if she isn't shredding it here as well. Not what I would have imagined but HZ did come up with a different take which is great.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 3, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm pretty sure the electric guitar is really Tina Guo on Electric Cello. She sheds that theme in BvS and she is listed in the WW credits so I would be surprised if she isn't shredding it here as well. Not what I would have imagined but HZ did come up with a different take which is great.


Yes that is a good point- my bad. It was electric cello. It's a very cool effect and was used nicely in WW.


----------



## Rctec (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm pretty sure the electric guitar is really Tina Guo on Electric Cello. She sheds that theme in BvS and she is listed in the WW credits so I would be surprised if she isn't shredding it here as well. Not what I would have imagined but HZ did come up with a different take which is great.


Tina is Wonder Woman!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 4, 2017)

Have been a fan of Guo's for quite some time. I'd also like to add that while I did not care for BvS, the best part of the film was WW and I do love her grand entrance scene. It's very cool.

"I've killed things from other worlds"- WW


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 4, 2017)

Just watched the movie over the weekend. The score was phenomenal. Much better than most movie scores out there nowadays especially Michael Giacchino's scores which I find the harmonies to be random and didn't make sense at times.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 5, 2017)

was amazing! Luv Tina!!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 5, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Have been a fan of Guo's for quite some time. I'd also like to add that while I did not care for BvS, the best part of the film was WW and I do love her grand entrance scene. It's very cool.



main riff (high 5/b5) strongly reminds me of Robert Plant vocals in Led Zep...


----------



## mmendez (Jun 5, 2017)

Just back from watching the film with my wife. Very good film. Gal Gadot was the perfect choice for WW. And what a fantastic score!


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 5, 2017)

HZ must have been listening to Zeppelin's Immigrant Song before writing this theme!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 5, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm pretty sure the electric guitar is really Tina Guo on Electric Cello. She shreds that theme in BvS and she is listed in the WW credits so I would be surprised if she isn't shredding it here as well. Not what I would have imagined but HZ did come up with a different take which is great.



I've been checking her out and think she is a fantastic performer.
When I saw them in Vegas I was impressed.
When these gals are out front doing their stick the sound, visual and lights were perfect.
They only need those Neon Laser Swords from Star Wars to use as bows.

Because of Ms. Guo I'm going to see this movie.
Normally I wouldn't bother but every young girl and their mothers in my family are excited.
Sure beats having Miley Cyrus as a role model.


----------



## Tatu (Jun 5, 2017)

This score sounds incredibly good, but the only memorable bit is HZ's Wonder Woman theme, which is not around much to be heard (speaking of commercial release).


----------



## Tatu (Jun 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Ms. Guo


I screamed like a 12 year old, when she was introduced by Hans at a concert. Quite a story she has, that wonder woman.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2017)

did anyone else thought there was a lot of this "device" in WW?



(its on several other movies)


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2017)

oh, nope. its similar yet very effective. tear jerker


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 6, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> HZ must have been listening to Zeppelin's Immigrant Song before writing this theme!



Heard that also from the very first time it was introduced in BVS.


----------



## ranaprathap (Jun 7, 2017)

Watched the movie yesterday. I think DC nailed the casting in this one, Gal Gadot lifts this movie up easily with her charm. 

I liked the score in general, there were a few occasions when I noticed interesting harmonies. I read this thread before going to watch the movie, so when the Wonder woman theme came on I was like wow. 

I have watched most of Marvel's stuff on screen, and this made me hook to DC too.

This is in line with the popular "inconsistencies in superhero themes" argument we were having some time back in relation to a video, but I really hope that at least DC maintain their thematic consistency.


----------



## Jono (Jun 7, 2017)

I've not seen the film yet (since they finished it) but I saw it with the temp. In isolation the temp had a whole bunch of my favourite modern score but I'm glad they went in the direction they did as having heard the music, it entirely nails what I remember imagining.


----------



## Jono (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd also say that there's one scene I remember which I assume has the cue Lightning strikes which is expertly close to the temp and there's at least one forum member we (should) thank for inspiring it!


----------



## ranaprathap (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2017)

saw the movie yesterday and I was completely thrilled. This poor movie has had so much noise, in the press, the hollywood PR machine, and even in our little corner of the world. I was expecting a nice afternoon with the kids. It was so much more than that. I could go on about the cast, the writing, the filming, everything, but since we are a music forum... this might be one of the truly great soundtracks, it always fit, always complimented, never distracted. The music under the first battle scene was about as close to perfect as one can get.

In fairness, I wasn't listening to the music, I was enjoying, no I was immersed in the entire experience. So I do need to revisit this with a more analytical ear, but really, it is an amazing movie. Caught me completely off guard, in a very good way. WOW!


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 19, 2017)

This is one of the best movies I've seen in a long long time, and it's been FOREVER since I went and bought the soundtrack to a movie. But this music is incredibly well done. It's just the right balance of simple/complex to me, and the production sounds great. Really elevates an already awesome movie to a whole new level.

"Trafalgar Celebration" is the cue I can't stop playing on repeat.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 19, 2017)

Monster cue right there.
Seeing this tomorrow in a small cosy theatre, excited


----------



## storyteller (Aug 14, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> This is one of the best movies I've seen in a long long time, and it's been FOREVER since I went and bought the soundtrack to a movie. But this music is incredibly well done. It's just the right balance of simple/complex to me, and the production sounds great. Really elevates an already awesome movie to a whole new level.
> 
> "Trafalgar Celebration" is the cue I can't stop playing on repeat.




I can't agree more! Rupert Gregson-Williams did a phenomenal job on the score. It is by far my favorite score since Man Of Steel... and falls into my short list of all time favorites.


----------

